# Old Town Otter Plus



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone have any idea about these yaks. I was real close to buying a couple perception sport swiftys for my wife and daughter then found these new at the fin for 189.00. The look very similar to the swiftys but not near as many online reviews as the swifty.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

lotaluck, The swifty, most likely, was perceptions version of the otter. Compare them side by side. What a buy at $189! The Old Town Canoe Company is one of the world's leading manufacturers of canoes and kayaks. They celebrated their 100th anniversary in 1998. They've been making kayaks since 1940. You can hardly go wrong. Have you seen these reviews?--Tim



http://paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=267.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, what a relief! I picked 3 of them up yesterday. Been a serious bass boat guy for many years but for some reason I caught the yak bug real bad the last few months. I plan to set all 3 up for light fishing for the family. With the money I saved on the otters I can now justify the axis dagger for myself. Off to pick it up tomorrow. Thanks for passing on the reviews wow, I appreciate it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I got the otters home earlier in the week and just got home a little bit ago with the dagger axis 10.5. I really appreciate everyone's help here as this is all new for me. 
Now the work starts. I plan to set up the axis just like bubbagones blackwater in the video he posted. Got to get the paddles yet and ordered 50 ft of bungee for the otters as they came with none. I took some pictures but trying to post from the iPad is a bit confusing. 
By the way appalacian outfitters in peninsula is selling their left over never used or demos for 20 % off. Bunch of nice yaks there. Can't wait for spring, looking forward to putting a wooping on some bronze backs.
Almost forgot, geting a rack system that will haul for yaks is a bit of a challenge. They don't make any stackers that will fit on my factory bars so I have to upgrade to a complete Yakima system towers bars and all. Something I didn't plan for.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Thule Stackers. Says it fits most factory racks. Just a thought

http://www.thule.com/en-US/US/Products/Watersports/WatersportCarriers/830-The-Stacker


----------

